# Britax Boulevard Headrest Question



## Sunshinesmiles22 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a question about the new headrest on the boulevard. Britax told me they (slightly) changed the headrest to flange out in the new models manufactured AFTER Jun 6, 2008. Also, they renamed the model to E9L74D9 (the old one being E9L57D9). My question is this:

I received a seat dated Jun 9, 2008 with an old model number. I don't know what the head rest SHOULD look like. Do i return it and the HASSLE of that---or do i assume they made a mistake and didn't change the model number? I'm assuming they had the date correct.

Britax is closed and I seem to know more about this than the company I bought from. They'll return it for me, but I really don't want to return it if it's the right one..

Please HELP!!!!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i have both types of seats. take the cover off both seats. the older head rest does not curve OUT. the difference is easiest to tell by the foam that is on the head rest. there is a lot of curviture (?sp) to the foam on the NEW head rest (dont know exact measurements but its pretty big..maybe 1.5 inches each side). the foam on the OLD one just comes straight out..there is no curviture of the foam.

if this discription doesnt help, let me know. im vegging in front of the puter fora bit and can go take a pix of one of the NEW ones for you.

EVERYONE else that has seen both our seats can tell a difference between teh wings w/ teh covers on but i swear, i cant tell! lol! it may be prego brain! lol!


----------



## Sunshinesmiles22 (Jul 19, 2006)

So, I pulled the cover off... not noticing any curvature, but maybe i'm missing it. Britax swears up and down that anything manu. after Jun 6th is the new one...

If you wouldn't mind, maybe pics would help this vein not to pop on my head...


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

ill go take a pix now. bb in a bit.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

here you go:

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/m...r/MVC04653.jpg

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/m...r/MVC04648.jpg

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/m...r/MVC04646.jpg

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/m...r/MVC04647.jpg

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/m...r/MVC04649.jpg


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

And here are some old BV pics for comparison

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m...adwings012.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m...adwings009.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m...adwings011.jpg

HTH


----------



## Sunshinesmiles22 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm thinking mine is the old style. It just doesn't make sense that it would be after the jun 6 date, but it doesn't flange out like the newest ones. How maddening!! Britax will DEFINITELY hear from me! Thanks for your help!


----------

